# Orchid Show in Dresden



## ORG (Mar 30, 2009)

Here some pictures from the Orchid Show last weekend in Dresden

At first the champion of the Show, presented by Franz Glanz






*Calanthe sieboldii 'Wössen'*

He showed also 2 other plants of the genus _Calanthe_






*Calanthe discolor*





*Calanthe discolor*

Here some _Cypripedia_






*Cypripedium fasciculatum*






*Cypripedium lichiangense*







*Cypripedium plectrochilum*






*Cypripedium ventricosum*






*Cypripedium ventricosum*






*Cypripedium Sabine*
_fasciculatum _ X _macranthos_

Later more about _Paphiopedilum _and _Phragmipedium_

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Mar 30, 2009)

Here now _Paphiopedilum_






*Paphiopedilum  Lippewunder 'Bärbel'*






*Paphiopedilum  Winemer*
Winston Churchill X _emersonii_






*Paphiopedilum  Wössner China Moon*
_armeniacum _ X _hangianum_






*Paphiopedilum  Wössner China Moon 'Bärbel'*
_armeniacum _ X _hangianum_






*Paphiopedilum  n.r.*
_micranthum _ X _jackii_






*Paphiopedilum  Shun-Fa Golden 'Maximilian'*
_hangianum _ X _malipoense _






*Paphiopedilum  Shun-Fa Golden*
_hangianum _ X _malipoense _






*Paphiopedilum urbanianum *
group






*Paphiopedilum urbanianum *






*Paphiopedilum vietnamense *
group

Later more

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice show Olaf! Loved the PICs


----------



## nikv (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you, Olaf!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks you for the pictures, Olaf.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Olaf!!! They are all great, especially the Calanthe!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your show pictures Olaf. I particularly like micranthum x jackii.


----------



## ORG (Mar 30, 2009)

Before I send some more pictures I must correct the names of two pictures:

The first _Cypripedium _ is *Cypripedium fasciolatum*







The parents of *Cypripedium Sabine* are _*Cypripedium fasciolatum*_ and *Cypripedium macranthos*






Please excuse my mistakes

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the photos  that Cypripedium lichiangense is interesting


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx for posting, Hi Lien!


----------



## ORG (Mar 30, 2009)

Here now some pictures of _Phragmipedia_






*Phragmipedium  Red Lightning*
_warscewiczianum _ X _sargentianum_






*Phragmipedium   Les Landes*
Hanne Popow X Grande






*Phragmipedium  Elizabeth March*
Sedenii X _besseae_
but perhaps made with _Phrag. dalessandroi _






*Phragmipedium  Sunset Glow*
Eric Young X Memoria Dick Clements






*Phragmipedium  Pulchellum*
Grande X Sedenii






*Phragmipedium  Pulchellum*
Grande X Sedenii


An in the end one Paphi more






*Paphiopedilum tonsum*

best greetings

Olaf


----------



## dan_t (Mar 30, 2009)

All of them are fantastic - I think the Cyps look awsome!

Dan


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 30, 2009)

Great Pictures! Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 30, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## snow (Mar 30, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tour, Olaf. The Calanthes are awesome, but all of the flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! What a treat :clap: Thanks for posting!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2009)

:clap::clap: EXCELLENT! Thanks for posting! Enjoyed! :clap: :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 31, 2009)

What an awesome show! I especially love all the hardy/terrestrial selections. I wish they were more common here.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for the photos, it is really educational to be able to see these orchids at shows around the world. The Cyp photos especially are appreciated as they are not commonly grown here. Thank yoiu -Leo


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Thank you for the photos, it is really educational to be able to see these orchids at shows around the world. The Cyp photos especially are appreciated as they are not commonly grown here. Thank yoiu -Leo



I agree. I've never seen a Cyp in Australia. Never seen one for sale either.

David


----------

